

Show HN: InstantCryptor – File Encryption Web-App for Dropbox and Google Drive - cloudrail
https://instantcryptor.com

======
mbolton
This saved my ass last night when I needed to share a highly sensitive legal
doc.

------
cloudrail
Built by one of our team members as a side project over the weekend.

------
FlorianWendel
I'm the app's author, happy to hear your feedback!

------
cloudrail
Please use Chrome or Firefox

